# gentoo Rechner neu zusammenstellen

## scurrell

Nachdem ich jetzt einige Zeit gentoo benutze, muß ich festellen, daß mein Pentium D Prescott 3,2 Dualcore Sockel 775... auch mit 4 Gig Ram, etwas überfordert ist.

Mir ist natürlich klar, daß ich nicht erwarten kann, von euch ein perfektes System zusammengestellt zu bekommen.

------------------------------

Ich möchte mir ein neues System aufbauen und will vom Prozessor ausgehen.

 Meine Kenntnis beschränkt sich auf Sockel 775 und 945. 

Was ich benötige, ist ein gutes Mainboard mit aktuellem Sockel, ca. 80-100 € und einen 

günstigen Prozessor, ca. 80 €  ( gebraucht )

Wahrscheinlich muß meine alte Hardware ( DDR2-Ram, IDE-Festplatten ) auch ausgetauscht werden.

( bitte durcheinanderdenken ordnen )

Wenn die Grundlagen erst einmal vorhanden sind, wäre ein Update der Komponenten, z.b. Austausch des Prozessors oder des Mainboards kein Problem.

Es ist definitif nicht geplant ein RAID-System aufzubauen.

Auch wenn ihr mir nicht helfen könnt... nach welchem Sockel sollte ich suchen ?

Sollte den intel compiler unterstützen. Übertakten wäre auch gut.

----------

## tazinblack

Was ein guter Anfang wäre, wenn Du mal sagst, was das Ganze denn kosten darf.

Also ich würde mir z.Zt. auf jeden Fall eine Intel Haswell CPU kaufen.

Dabei würde ich auf den Stromverbrauch schauen.

Bei Haswell CPUs bist Du dann bei Sockel 1150. 

Das könnte z.B. die hier sein http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i3-4130T-2x-2-90GHz-So-1150-BOX_931553.html.

Zwei Kerne und Hyperthreading macht 4 logische CPUs bei 2,9 GHz. Und ne Intel HD Graphics 4400 ist auch mit drauf, wenn Dir das reicht.

Also Bord kaufe ich seit einiger Zeit nur noch ASROCK, alles was von ASUS kam ist mit innerhalb der Garantie oder kurz danach abgeraucht.

Das könnte dann z.B. so was sein  http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/ASRock-B85M-Pro4-Intel-B85-So-1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-mATX-Retail_854977.html.

Die Kombi hab ich vor kurzem verbaut. Dazu noch 8 GB DDR3 RAM. Kommt drauf an was Du machen willst, aber darunter würde ich nicht mehr anfangen.

Wenn Du unbedingt ne 4 core CPU brauchst könnte sowas interessant sein: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i5-4670T-4x-2-30GHz-So-1150-TRAY_856461.html

Spannend find ich auch diese CPU http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Xeon-E3-1230Lv3-4x-1-80GHz-So-1150-TRAY_856405.html wenn Du sowieso an eine separate Grafikkarte gedacht hast. Wobei das wohl den Rahmen sprengt. 

Vielleicht erzählst Du mal, was Du damit vor hast. 

Oftmals bringt ne SSD mehr gefühlte Performance als ne noch größere CPU.

Ich hab hier in meinem Notebook das DVD Laufwerk durch ne SSD ersetzt und dort das Betriebssystem drauf. 

Ist deutlich schneller geworden und der Akku hält länger durch.

----------

## scurrell

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  [snip]
> 
> Vielleicht erzählst Du mal, was Du damit vor hast. [snip]
> 
> Ist deutlich schneller geworden und der Akku hält länger durch.

 

Standard PC, kein Akku.

ATM, AmigaEmulator installieren für Pinball Illusions. und etwas raza

-------------------------------

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oftmals bringt ne SSD mehr gefühlte Performance als ne noch größere CPU.
> 
> 

 

SSD ???

----------

## musv

Ok, Dein zweiter Beitrag hat mich jetzt verwirrt.

Egal, ob auf die Kiste jetzt Gentoo oder was anderes drauf soll, mit den genannten Hardware-Komponenten würde ich nicht mehr anfangen. DDR2, IDE und auch die Sockelgeschichten lohnen keine Wiederverwendung in einem neuen Rechner mehr. 

Die beste Wahl vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist wohl in Core i5 der neuesten Generation (aktuell Haswell). Willst die Onboard-Graka nicht verwenden, kannst du Dir alternativ auch einen Xeon E3 holen. Beim RAM reichen normalerweise 4 GB, bei Gentoo willst du aufgrund der Compilierorgien mind. 8GB. Und wenn du alles im RAM compilierst, sind 16GB eine noch bessere Wahl. Ich hab in meiner Kiste 24GB drin und kann damit Libreoffice, gcc und KDELibs gleichzeitig auf dem RAM-Laufwerk compilieren. 

Mit der SSD als Systemlaufwerk hat tazinblack vollkommen recht. Eine SSD bringt gefühlt mehr als eine schnellere CPU. Die Crucial M500 mit 240 GB kostet aktuell 92€ (inkl. Versand).

Die alte Kiste, mit der du ja vermutlich Pinball Illusions zockst, kannst du ja trotzdem behalten, sofern du das unbedingt willst. Die Updates könntest du dann per chroot über NFS auf der neuen Kiste bauen. Allerdings würde ich die alte Kiste vermutlich eher entsorgen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

ich stand kürzlich vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung, bestehende Kiste aufrüsten, oder lieber was Neues oder Gebrauchtes.

Hab mich dann, das erst mal in meinem Leben, nach reiflicher Überlegung für etwas Gebrauchtes entschieden, nicht zuletzt wegen dem deutlich besseren Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Mit dem Shop hatte ein Kollege schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht die sich bei mir bestätigten und der PC hier wurde es dann:

http://www.lapstore.de/a.php/shop/lapstore/lang/x/a/12705/kw/Dell_Precision_T3500

Hab fast den gleichen Typ hier auf der Arbeit seit einigen Jahren im Einsatz, nur eben mit Dual Core Xenon und mit RAID mit vier Platten.

Statt meine bestehenden Gehäuse immer wieder aufzurüsten oder neu zu kaufen, setze ich jetzt mal auf immer noch einiger Maßen konkurrenzfähige Performance zum hoffentlich adäquaten Preis.

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+X5650+%40+2.67GHz

Hier die allgemeinen Specs und Features.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5650%20-%20AT80614004320AD%20%28BX80614X5650%29.html

Dieser Xeon braucht aber bei nahezu gleicher CPU-Leistung, 35 Watt weniger Strom, als ein vergleichbarer, immer noch aktueller Core-i7

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/219/Intel_Core_i7_i7-3930K_vs_Intel_Xeon_X5650.html

Gut, ich hab seinerzeit nicht mit einem Haswell oder Ivy Bridge verglichen und dem Xeon fehlen ein paar Interessante Instruction sets wie AVX

Aber verstecken braucht sich die Westmere CPU auch nicht und mit der Thermik gibt's da auch keine Probleme, hier scheint Haswell ja eher etwas Problematisch zu sein, wie man hier lesen kann: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel-Haswell-Mikroarchitektur

Übrigens, die im Preis enthaltene NVIDIA Quadro FX4800M 1,5GB DDR3, ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Wird Zeit das der GCC sich die GPU mal zunutze machen kann, wer braucht dann noch eine so starke CPU zum schnellen Kompilieren, wenn die GRAKA ein vielfaches an Rechenleistung zur Verfügung stellen könnte, doch dann wird man wohl beim Kompilieren im Dunkel sitzen.   :Laughing: 

Hab dann natürlich noch meine vorhandenen 4 x 3TB Plättchen dort eingebaut, CD-Rom durch mein DVD-Brenner ersetzt und bin ganz begeistert von der soliden und wartungsfreundlichen Gehäusetechnik, sowie der leisen Lüfter unter nahezu allen Lastzuständen.

Mit anderen Worten, ich kann Gebrauchtkauf nur empfehlen. Am besten mit Garantie und was solides, ansonsten hat man vielleicht nicht so lange Spaß daran.

Just my 50 cent,

Andy.

----------

## musv

Krass, ich hab vor 2 Jahren eine Dell Workstation T5500 für 350€ gebraucht erwerben können. Da steckt auch eine X5650 drin. 

Muss ehrlich sagen, das Ding macht echt Spaß - besonders bei Anwendungen, die die 12 Cores (inkl. HT) auch nutzen, z.B. Avidemux. Und wie bereits erwähnt, hab ich das Ding damals auf 24GB aufgerüstet, da der Xeon kein Dual Channel sondern Triple Channel unterstützt. 12 GB wären mir zu wenig gewesen, 24 waren eigentlich Verschwendung. Aber egal, der Schmerz des teuren Anschaffungspreises ist nur 1x vorhanden. Das nervige Gefühl, wenn irgendeine Komponente Mist ist, würde öfters stören.

Bei mir war übrigens nur eine Quadro FX 3800 drin. Reicht für Sauerbraten aber ebenfalls.

----------

## Randy Andy

Musv,

ist das nicht das richtig fette Tower Gehäuse, im Vergleich zu meinem.

Ich bin da leider schon beim Maximalausbau was Laufwerke interne Sata-Ports und Anschlüsse des Netzteils betrifft, angelangt.

Vermisst hab ich auch einen onboard SPDIF und Firewire Ausgang, den ich im vorigen Rechner noch hatte. 

Ok, Firewire kann man wohl mit speziellen Kabeln von Dell nachrüsten, aber das war mir dafür zu aufwendig weshalb ich mir eine noch vorhandene Karte eingesteckt habe.

Über eine RAM Aufrüstung hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, da noch 3 Bänke für weitere 12GB frei sind. Es braucht dann aber kompatible Riegel mit ECC, was haben dich deine gekostet und hast Du passende jenseits von Dell beschafft?

Ich hab dieser Tage mal ein BIOS update gemacht, von A07 auf A17, lagen schließlich ein paar Jahre dazwischen.

War übrigens das erste mal, das ich ein BIOS update unter Linux gemacht habe. Dell sei dank bieten die ein Linux.bin dafür an. Wenn auch ohne Update-Beschreibung, hat aber super funktioniert.

Vorbei die Zeiten wo man dafür von DOS oder Windows booten muss - herrlich!

Danach hat auch der RAID Device Manager endlich meine 3TB Platten erkannt, vorher waren die immer nur ca. 750GB groß, was Linux natürlich nicht weiter gestört hat, da ich eine kleinere Boot Partition verwende.

Nun bootet er damit aber schneller, weil er die Platten nicht bis zum Scheitern scannen muss, auch wenn ich gar kein RAID verwende.   :Wink: 

Total geil finde ich aber das leise Doppel-Lüfter Konzept, und die ganzen Schnellverschlüsse des Gehäuses. Dafür lege ich dann gerne auch etwas mehr hin, falls ich irgendwann mal Ersatzteile brauche (Netzteil, Lüfter, oder was sonst noch kommen mag).

Sorry scurell, für das Hijacken deines Threads, aber du warst doch fertig, oder.   :Laughing: 

Gruß und frohe Ostern Euch Allen.

Andy.

----------

## tazinblack

 *scurrell wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*    [snip]
> 
> Vielleicht erzählst Du mal, was Du damit vor hast. [snip]
> 
> Ist deutlich schneller geworden und der Akku hält länger durch. 
> ...

 

SSD steht für solid state drive -> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-State-Drive . 

Ist i.d.R. schneller und braucht weniger Energie.

Und wenn nicht der Akku länger hält, dann eben der Geldbeutel für den Strom und außerdem das Klima.  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wenn nicht der Akku länger hält, dann eben der Geldbeutel für den Strom und außerdem das Klima. 

 

Wow wow, Tazinblack.

Zumindest mit dem letzten Teil deiner Argumentation wäre ich ganz vorsichtig, als Gentoo-User.

Auch wenn es tendenziell nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, so benutze ich diese Argument niemals nicht, denn ein gewiefter Liebhaber von binären Distribution könnte es schließlich gegen mich verwenden.   :Wink: 

Kostet es doch sicher deutlich weniger Energie es einmal zentral zu kompilieren und dann an die User zu verteilen, als wenn jeder selber kompiliert.

Dafür kriegen sie halt nur ihren fremdbestimmten Einheitsbrei.

Das ist halt der Preis für die Individualität und die größer Freiheit zur Selbstbestimmung, den wir hier alle gerne bereits sind zu zahlen, gelle.  :Wink: 

Schönen Feiertagsgruß, Andy.

----------

## musv

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> ist das nicht das richtig fette Tower Gehäuse, im Vergleich zu meinem.
> 
> Ich bin da leider schon beim Maximalausbau was Laufwerke interne Sata-Ports und Anschlüsse des Netzteils betrifft, angelangt.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Weiß nicht, ob ich das größte erhältliche Gehäuse hab. Das Ding ist schon ganz schön fett. Die Geschichte kann man hier nachlesen. Ich hab den Kauf von damals noch keine Sekunde bereut. Vor allem hab ich nach meinen ganzen Billigrechnern von früher die Dell-Qualität bei den Gehäusen echt zu schätzen gelernt. Aufgrund des Alters werkelt die System-SSD halt nur mit SATA-II anstatt SATA-III. Der Bootvorgang (mit Systemd) braucht ab Grub bis zum Desktop trotzdem nur so um die 3 Sekunden. 

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Vermisst hab ich auch einen onboard SPDIF und Firewire Ausgang,

 

Für Firewire hatte ich noch nie Bedarf. Die Onboard-Soundkarte ist allerdings in der Tat sehr "grundlegend" ausgestattet. 2010 hatte ich mir eine Xonar DS geholt in der Hoffnung, dass damit mein Schrott-Soundsystem (Creative Inspire 5100) besser klingen könnte, was es natürlich nicht tat. Aber zumindest hatte die Soundkarte jetzt mit dem Dell einen sinnvollen Einsatzzweck bekommen. 

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Über eine RAM Aufrüstung hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, da noch 3 Bänke für weitere 12GB frei sind. Es braucht dann aber kompatible Riegel mit ECC, was haben dich deine gekostet und hast Du passende jenseits von Dell beschafft?

 

Ich hab 3 x 8GB reingehängt. Sind nicht von Dell. Ich glaub, du kannst da jede beliebige Marke nehmen. Muss halt nur ECC sein. Dummerweise hatte ich erst 2 x 8 GB Non-ECC-RAM gekauft. Der Rechner weigerte sich zu booten und verlangte nach ECC-RAM. Nach Studium der Motherobardspec hab ich dann eben die 3 x 8 GB ECC gekauft. Hab schon überlegt, ob ich nur 12 GB kauf. Aber wenn man sich schon so 'ne dekadente Kiste hinstellt, muss man dann nicht wirklich an jeder Ecke sparen. Gekostet haben mich die 24 GB RAM 170€.

----------

## musv

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Dell sei dank bieten die ein Linux.bin dafür an. Wenn auch ohne Update-Beschreibung, hat aber super funktioniert.

 

Darf ich mal dumm fragen, wie du das Ding benutzt hast? Per Unetbootin auf einen Stick installiert? Die Beschreibung fehlt ja irgendwie komplett.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi musv.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Darf ich mal dumm fragen, wie du das Ding benutzt hast? Per Unetbootin auf einen Stick installiert? Die Beschreibung fehlt ja irgendwie komplett.

 

Das für dich wichtigste gleich vorweg, doch statt das lang und breit zu erklären wie ich das gemacht habe, kannst Du auch das hier nehmen, damit Du siehst dass ich Dir keinen Mumpitz erzähle, denn so hat es doch einen etwas offizielleren Charakter, auch wenn Dell wahnsinnig gut versteckt hat. Habs schon passend für Dich rausgesucht.

http://dell.driversdown.com/dell-drivers-downloads/Dell-Precision-WorkStation-T5500-driver-free-download_29427.shtml

Habs also im Grunde genauso gemacht aus meinem laufenden Gentoo heraus, zuvor ausgeloggt aus dem GUI und zurück auf die reine Textkonsole, aber ohne init1.   :Wink: 

Hab mir auch deine Anschaffungsgeschichte durchgelesen und sehe da gewisse Parallelen in den Motiven und Vorüberlegungen. Danach war ich schon fast versucht zu denken, ich hätte vielleicht zu viel bezahlt. Doch meine GRAKA wird aktuell angeblich gebraucht immer noch für 200€ gehandelt, und ich hab ja ein Jahr Garantie und hatte bereits 12GB RAM verbaut. Dafür hast Du über ein Jahr früher gekauft, als ich. Ich find das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis trotzdem noch angemessen für meine Büchse und auch an deiner Stelle hätte ich damals auf jeden Fall auch zugeschlagen.

Anscheinend hat deine Videokamera schon USB oder SD-Karte, sonst hättest Du dafür sicher auch Firewire vermisst, so wie ich.   :Wink: 

Ein RAM ohne ECC dafür zu besorgen wär mir nicht passiert, das hatte ich schon im Vorfeld gründlicher recherchiert, aber es ist gut zu wissen das auch Handelsübliche und nicht nur spezielle von DELL laufen - so was hab ich schon mal bei Compaq erlebt. 

Sehr genau Specs über seinen Dell erhält man, wenn man das Service Tag auf deren Website eingibt. Das hat es mir deutlich leichter gemacht herauszufinden wie das Teil einst ausgeliefert wurde und welcher Kern in der CPU steckt, Westmere in meinem Fall.

Besten Gruß, Andy.

----------

## musv

Ich glaub, wir haben jetzt den Thread geklaut. 

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> ... damit Du siehst dass ich Dir keinen Mumpitz erzähle,...http://dell.driversdown.com/dell-drivers-downloads/Dell-Precision-WorkStation-T5500-driver-free-download_29427.shtml

 

D.h. ich mach das Bin-File einfach ausführbar und starte das Ding? Wäre zu schön, um wahr zu sein. Bin auf Arbeit, werd's heut mal ausprobieren.

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Sehr genau Specs über seinen Dell erhält man, wenn man das Service Tag auf deren Website eingibt. Das hat es mir deutlich leichter gemacht herauszufinden wie das Teil einst ausgeliefert wurde und welcher Kern in der CPU steckt, Westmere in meinem Fall.

 

LSHW und Google-Recherche haben mir weitergeholfen. Bei mir steckt auch ein Westmere drin. Müsste der X5650 in dieser Liste sein.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich glaub, wir haben jetzt den Thread geklaut. 
> 
>  *Randy Andy wrote:*   ... damit Du siehst dass ich Dir keinen Mumpitz erzähle,...http://dell.driversdown.com/dell-drivers-downloads/Dell-Precision-WorkStation-T5500-driver-free-download_29427.shtml 
> 
> D.h. ich mach das Bin-File einfach ausführbar und starte das Ding? Wäre zu schön, um wahr zu sein. Bin auf Arbeit, werd's heut mal ausprobieren.

 

So isses. Vorbei die Zeiten als man sich dafür extra ein Bootmedium mit DOS oder Windows und Flashtool des Herstellers zusammenklöppeln musste.

Das hätt ich jetzt am liebsten auch für alle Anderen meiner Rechner, aber das wird sicher nix.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Jedenfalls ein weiterer Vorzug von Dell wie es scheint. Wer mag so was sonst noch anbieten, liebe Community (um mal wieder ein paar der ausgebooteten in Boot zu holen  :Wink: 

Ist vielleicht auch nur der Tatsache geschuldet, dass Dell viele seiner Systeme auch optional mit Linux anbietet - weiter so!

Für mich ein klarer Pluspunkt und Argument zur Kundenbindung.   :Wink: 

Bin gespannt, was Du so nach dem heutigen Test am Abend dazu sagst...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## py-ro

Die Flashtools im BIOS/EFI sind IMHO auch in Ordnung und das haben eigentlich alle moderneren Boards die ich gesehen hab.

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja klar,

deshalb ist so ein UEFI BIOS ja auch nur bis zu 30MB groß und bringt allerlei lustige Funktionen mit sich, die ich ganz sicher nicht haben möchte.

Bei dessen Komplexität sind nicht schon allein aufgrund der Anzahl an Codezeilen und der gängigen Fehlerquoten-Regel reichlich Fehler unvermeidlich, sondern man kann darin auch viele hübsche Sachen verstecken, die auch aus Linux heraus nicht zu entdecken sind, da sie vor dem OS geladen werden.

Wie zeitaufwendig und ggf. auch kostenintensiv so ein Audit sein kann, das zeigt sich ja aktuell mal wieder am Fall vom Heartbleed-Bug.

Beispiele für fehlerhafte UEFI Firmware, die den Rechner bricked, gibts auch reichlich.

Daher bete ich jeden Tag vor dem Schlafen gehen, der Herr möge mir noch möglichst lange, aktuelle, aber UEFI freie Hardware feilbieten. Er möge das Bewusstsein der Verbraucher stärken, sich diese Ausgeburt der Hölle nicht anzuschaffen, sondern sich stattdessen für das Gute (also OpenBios/Coreboot) zu entscheiden und letztlich durch seine Kaufentscheidung auch die Hardware-Hersteller dahin gehend zu beeinflussen.

Amen.

----------

## py-ro

Weil diese Tools und Hintertüren mit einem klassischen BIOS nicht drin/möglich sind.

Sorry, aber das ist einfach geblubber.

----------

## schmidicom

@Randy Andy

Nur so am Rande, coreboot kann mit dem passenden payload von tianocore auch ein EFI sein ohne das sich gleich tonnenweise Fehler einschleichen.

Fazit: EFI an sich ist nichts schlimmes, aber wenn der Mainboardhersteller schon beim BIOS kein allzu glückliches Händchen dafür hatte kann man vom EFI auch keine Wunder erwarten.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Weil diese Tools und Hintertüren mit einem klassischen BIOS nicht drin/möglich sind.
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist einfach geblubber.

 

An genau welcher Stelle meines geblubbers hab ich das ausgeschlossen?

Die Risiken von alten BIOS Rootkits sind mir durchaus bekannt. Deshalb plädiere ich ja auch seit langem für DIP-Schalter oder Jumper als sicherer Hardwareschreibschutz, wie in der guten alten Zeit eben.

In einer Zeit, zu der die BIOS Flashroms eh noch so klein waren, das sich dort längst nicht so komplexe Schadprogramme unterbringen ließen, wie es heutzutage der Fall ist.

Die Diversifikation der herkömmlichen BIOSse bedeutete auch viel mehr Aufwand, für potentielle Angreifer, bei gleichzeitig kleinere Basis.

Durch die Standardisierung von EFI zu UEFI, bietet sich Heutzutage ein viel breiterer Angriffsvektor, wodurch der Aufwand deutlich lohnenswerter wird.

Durch die zur Verfügung stehenden Speichermenge bieten sich gleichzeitig deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten, auch diese zu verschleiern, bzw. wer will den ganzen Code noch regelmäßig überblicken können.

Restricted Boot, DRM, Trusted Computing,  Verdongelung der Plattformen, Sicherheitslöcher in neuen Dimensionen, all das wurde erst durch (U)EFI ermöglicht.

Schmidicom, von daher halte ich EFI für etwas sehr schlimmes, weil es der Wegbereiter war, der all die o.g. Probleme überhaupt erst möglich gemacht hat.

Klar, wer von uns hätte das vor Jahren wissen können, hat man es uns doch immer unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Innovation verkauft, um endlich die alten Zöpfe der Hardwareinitialisierung abschneiden zu können, schneller booten sollte es können, und gleich nach dem Einschalten, also noch vor dem Systemboot praktische Applikationen bereitstellen, wie z.B. einen Browser, also auch Bild und Netzwerkfunktionalität, vielleicht auch noch Ton, gefällig - bitteschön.

Das eine direkte Initialisierung der Hardware, ohne all die Uralt-DOS/Windows Kompatibilitäts-Kunstgriffe mit kleinem alten BIOS möglich ist, bewies Coreboot. Und es bootet extrem schnell, wenn es denn die Hardware nativ unterstützt.

Was also genau frage ich Euch als freiheitsliebende Linux User, hat uns UEFI wirklich an positiven Eigenschaften gebracht?

Und wie viele Negative Eigenschaften stehen dagegen?

Was bedeutet das alles letztlich für die Verbreitung von freien Betriebssystemen, für die Einfachheit von Dual Boot für den Normal-Anwender, wie leicht findet er noch den Zugang zu Linux, im Vergleich zu vorher?

Auch wenn mittlerweile die meisten Live-Distros von UEFI Systemen booten können, kann man doch nicht allen ernstes behaupten das es nun besser als vorher wäre.

Wer kontrolliert letztlich die Hardware, wer hat noch /wieder seine absolute Verfügungsgewalt über sein UEFI Systeme erlangt. Doch nur der, der alle Keys davon gegen eigene ersetzt hat. Was ist dann mit dem abwechselnden Dual-Boot mit Windows. 

Was denkt ihr, welche Liste ist länger und wollen wir jetzt wirklich anfangen alles hier aufzulisten, das kann aber dauern.

Für mich ist das alles eine Entwicklung zum Wohle der UEFI-Konsortium-Mitglieder um durch ihrer Marktmacht ihre Pfründe langfristig zu sichern und auszubauen, um DRM breit flächig durchzusetzen, um Software auf ihren Trusted-Platforms kontrolliert ausführen zu können. 

Wir, die User, die Konsumenten (unmündigen Verbraucher) wurden dabei gründlichst verarscht und damit wir diesen Dreck mit all seine Nachteilen auch noch kaufen, wird bald gar nichts mehr anderes angeboten werden, wenn die Kaufentwicklung so weiter geht.

Man muss die Verbraucher halt manchmal zu seinem (nicht zu ihrem) Glück zwingen, wenn sie nicht mitspielen wollen.

Schlimm genug, dass Otto Normalo und Lieschen Müller, also die breite uninformierte Masse, sich nicht darum scheren, aber wie man als besonders technik--affiner Gentoo-User solche für so eine Entwicklung sein kann, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich fremd.

Etwas völlig anders ist es dagegen für mich, wenn man sich solch ein UEFI-System zugelegt hat um sich besser zu informieren, die technischen Möglichkeiten auszuloten, vielleicht auch gerade um anderen Unbedarften weiterhelfen zu können oder dafür Programme zu entwickeln. Aber deshalb muss man es doch nicht gleich gut heißen und schön reden.

Na, jedenfalls wisst ihr jetzt warum mir gleich der Kamm schwillt wenn Jemand (U)EFI hoch lobt und dann stehe ich auch dazu und bekenne mich klar dagegen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## py-ro

Mal davon ab, dass ich ein CoreBoot System mein eigen nenne...

 *Quote:*   

> estricted Boot, DRM, Trusted Computing, Verdongelung der Plattformen, Sicherheitslöcher in neuen Dimensionen, all das wurde erst durch (U)EFI ermöglicht. 
> 
> Schmidicom, von daher halte ich EFI für etwas sehr schlimmes, weil es der Wegbereiter war, der all die o.g. Probleme überhaupt erst möglich gemacht hat. 

 

Gab es alles schon mit BIOS, ich bin schon etwas länger in dem Bereich tätig. Ich kenne sogar noch BIOS Versionen die besser aussahen als das damalige Windows. Auch Netzwerkstacks gab es schon früher in BIOSen.

Versteh das bitte richtig, es ist schon richtig das wir nicht mehr nachvollziehen können was so alles an Chips und Firmware in unseren Rechnern ist und tut, dazu gab beim 30c3 ja auch genug gute Vorträge.

Aber UEFI daran die Schuld zu geben ist schlicht unrichtig.

Bye

Py

----------

## schmidicom

Ich finde ja nur das man das EFI oder auch UEFI nicht gleich generell verteufeln sollte nur weil ein größenwahnsinniges Konsortium nach der Macht greift. Und wenn ich meine Mainboards mit einem coreboot ausstatten könnte dann hätte ich es schon längstens gemacht und zwar mit einem EFI Payloader von Tianocore oder einer OpenFirmware wie sie die Macs zu PPC Zeiten noch hatten.

Aber leider läuft coreboot ja nur auf sehr wenigen Mainboards und meist auch nur auf uralten dazu.  :Sad: 

----------

## musv

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> So isses. Vorbei die Zeiten als man sich dafür extra ein Bootmedium mit DOS oder Windows und Flashtool des Herstellers zusammenklöppeln musste. Das hätt ich jetzt am liebsten auch für alle Anderen meiner Rechner, aber das wird sicher nix. 
> 
> Jedenfalls ein weiterer Vorzug von Dell wie es scheint.

 

Kam endlich mal dazu, das BIOS-Update einzuspielen. 

Also man muss den Rechner schon neustarten...   :Razz: 

Nee, im Ernst. Ich glaub, so bequem konnte ich noch nie ein BIOS-Update durchführen. 

Die Prozedur nur mal so zur Info für die anderen Leute:

Über den Service-Tag (hab ich im BIOS) gefunden, kommt man auf die DELL-Seite mit den ganzen Service-Infos zum Rechner. U.A. werden da auch die Updates angeboten. 

Man lädt in dem Fall die T5500A16.bin runter

chmod 755 T5500A16.bin

./T5500A16.bin

Daraufhin startet der Rechner neu und installiert das BIOS. USB-Sticks, DOS-Bootmedien, Unetbootin usw. braucht man alles nicht. 

Danke Dell! Das würde ich mir von anderen Herstellern auch so wünschen.

Ein bisschen merkwürdig ist, dass die Dell-Seite für die Systemdiagnostik mir permanent eine DellSystemDetect.exe unterjubeln will. Und wenn ich die Online-System-Erkennung durchführen will, schlägt das fehl, obwohl es angeblich mit Internet Explorer 7.0 oder höher, was ja auf jeden beliebigen Browser zutreffen sollte, funktionieren soll.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi musv,

freut mich, dass Dir die BIOS-Update Funktionalität unter Linux genauso gut gefällt.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein bisschen merkwürdig ist, dass die Dell-Seite für die Systemdiagnostik mir permanent eine DellSystemDetect.exe unterjubeln will. Und wenn ich die Online-System-Erkennung durchführen will, schlägt das fehl, obwohl es angeblich mit Internet Explorer 7.0 oder höher, was ja auf jeden beliebigen Browser zutreffen sollte, funktionieren soll.

 

Hm, AFAIR wurde ich vor der Diagnose per Web Browser gefragt, ob ich den Zugriff auf mein System gestatten wollte, oder nicht. Da ich das aber abgelehnt habe, bekam ich diese Offerte in Gestalt einer DellSystemDetect.exe wohl nicht zu Gesicht.

Anscheinend geht mal halt verstärkt davon aus, dass die Meisten Winxy benutzen und zu doof oder zu bequem sind, selber die Versionsnummer zu ermitteln. Was liegt da näher dem unbedarften User eine exe rüberzuschieben um sie auf dessen Rechner auszuführen. 

Gerne machen die das dann später dann auch mit weniger vertrauenswürdigen Inhalten von dubiosen Seiten, und schwupps isses wieder soweit, dank "Just a click"...  :Wink: 

But now for something completely different...

Sach ma, was verwendest Du denn für kernel/ Grafiktreiber Versionen für deine Quadro FX 3800?

Ich momentan massive Probleme, da mir mit dem nvidia-drivers-337.12, (mit switch to nvidia-opengl),  den ich wegen dem 3.14.er kernel verwenden muss, sämtliche Browser einfrieren, sobald ich nur eine Youtube-seite öffne, ohne dass ich den Play-Vorgang starten müsste. Danach lässt sich der Browser oft noch nicht mal mehr abschießen, ggf. ruiniert es mir sogar den Dektop und verhindert das runterfahren.

Verwende ich stattdessen den Nouveau Treiber (mit switch to xorg-opengl) funktioniert alles bestens.

Das einzige Problem das ich dann noch habe, ist das der Grafikausgang der Karte per Energy-saver nicht abschaltet wird, ergo die Karte und Monitor trotz Schwarzschaltung, weiter Strom fressen.

Kennst Du die Probleme und hast Du sie schon lösen können, oder hast Du nichts davon wegen der Verwendung älterer Treiber?

Ich hab das Problem und wie man die Qualität der Unterstützung der GPU durch Nouveau gemäß Projektstatus ermitteln kann, schon mal ausführlicher hier beschrieben:

http://www.gentoofreunde.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=857 für den Fall, dass noch mehr Details zum Verständnis benötigt werden.

Solche Tipps wie diese hatten jedenfalls nicht geholfen mit dem nvidia Treiber:

1. Put EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0 in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg

2. Uncheck "Enable HW acceleration" in flash config window. 

Gruß, Andy.

P.S. Wenn Du davon noch nichts kennst, mach ich natürlich mal einen neuen Thread auf, bei Gelegenheit. Bin momentan etwas buisy, weshalb ich auch auf die vorigen beiden Posts nicht mehr geantwortet hab.  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Sach ma, was verwendest Du denn für kernel/ Grafiktreiber Versionen für deine Quadro FX 3800? Ich momentan massive Probleme, da mir mit dem nvidia-drivers-337.12,...

 

```
eix -c nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (334.21@16.03.2014): NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX librarieseix nvidia-drivers
```

Mein letztes Update war im März. Ich hab das Update-Intervall etwas vergrößert, da ich im Moment viele andere Sachen zu tun hab. Da ich ~amd64 nutz, sind die meisten Updates auch immer mit ein paar Problemen verbunden, so dass ich nicht jeden Tag daran basteln will. 

```
eix -c gentoo-sources

[D] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (3.12.7(3.12.7)@14.01.2014 3.13.6(3.13.6)@16.03.2014

```

D.h. noch 3.13.6 im Einsatz. Hab damit aber eigentlich keine Probleme. 

Ich hatte damals beim Update auf 3.13. das Problem, dass sich der Nvidia-Treiber nicht compilieren lassen hat. Mit einem Patch ging's dann. Allerdings bekam ich dann auf 32bit eine Kernel Panic. 

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solche Tipps wie diese hatten jedenfalls nicht geholfen mit dem nvidia Treiber:
> 
> 1. Put EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0 in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
> ...

 

```
EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode = 0
```

Es gab mal vor längerer Zeit einen Bug, dass die Gesichter in Youtube blau aussahen. Und im Seamonkey konnte ich kein einziges Flash-Video mehr ansehen. Das Flash-Plugin ist kurz nach Start immer abgeschmiert. Seitdem hab ich die Hardware-Beschleunigung wieder rausgenommen. 

Beim Firefox hab ich das Youtube All HTML5-Addon installiert. Ich hoffe, dass das ganze Adobe-Geraffel bald endgültig obsolet wird.

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, musv.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix -c nvidia-drivers
> 
> ...

 

Manchmal kann ich das nur allzu gut nachvollziehen, da ich auch die unstable arch nutze.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix -c gentoo-sources
> 
> ...

 

Von dem Problem den Nvidia-Treiber nicht gegen den aktuellen kernel  bauen zu können war und bin ich auch regelmäßig betroffen.

Das ist dann das angenehme an einem in kernel Treiber, nur muss er halt auch so gut funktionieren, dass er einen vollständigen Ersatz für die jeweiligen Bedürfnisse darstellt.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode = 0
> ```
> ...

 

Na dann lass besser die Finger von den momentan aktuellen nvidia-drivers in Verbindung mit unserem Tesla Chip.

Nun weiß ich ja etwas besser Bescheid welche Optionen ich habe, zurück zum alten Treiber+kernel oder beim Nouveau ohne vernünftiges Power Management.

Das Firefox addon schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal an. Auch ich wäre froh wenn das ganze prop. Adobe-Geraffel schnellstmöglich durch freie Alternativen ersetzt würde.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## scurrell

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry scurell, für das Hijacken deines Threads, aber du warst doch fertig, oder.  
> 
> Andy.

 

Ähh, ja. Ich hab jetzt nicht alles was danach folgte korrekt nachgelsen. Vor allen Dingen, auch nicht verstanden.

Wollte auch nicht noch mal ein eues Thema erstellen.

Nur irgendwie bin ich etwas durcheineander.

Kann ich die AMD sources auch für einen 1150/775 Processor benutzen ?

Sind die neuer/besser oder anders ?

----------

## py-ro

Was meinst du mit amd sourcen?

----------

## scurrell

py-ro: Wurde in einem anderen Thema beantwortet. Danke.

Sorry, daß ich mich zu meinen weiteren offenen Themen noch nicht geäußert habe.

Und ich weis, ich bin schon wieder hinter allen Kulissen. Bitte, schimpft nicht schon wieder mit mir.

Lehnt euch zurück und überlegt, was würdet ihr machen.

Habe mein System von hier, also hier von diesem Thema geupdated.

Leider hat das board keinen PS/2-Anschluß für die Maus mit Kabel. ( Und für Hantel-Training geh ich zu McFit )

Habe allerdings festgestellt: Der Kühlkörper unterstützt Sockel 1366.

Wäre das jetzt Geschwindigkeitsmäßig/Stabilitätsmäßig brauchbarer ? 16-er, 32-er CPU ?

War ja sowieso ein Fehlkauf. Irgendwie werde ich das schon bei Eb*y verscherbelt bekommen.

Ist ja nagelneu, getestet und funktioniert.

Im Moment bin ich dabei, meine IDE's auf die neue SATA3 zu kopieren.

=================================

P.S.: Hab jetzt nen Kernel, der unterstützt ALLE Linux-Hardware und bleibt bei 640x480. 3.14-r1

Hab irgendwo gelesen: Linux ist doch nur ein Kernel, mit ein paar Programmen  drumrum.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hehe, die native am besten geeignete Auflösung des Monitors zu bekommen ist doch gut und richtig - das ist normal genau das was man möchte.
> 
> Eventuell fehlt nur eine passende Brille? (ich kenne das Brillenproblem im alter).

 

Seit wann weiß das System, was gut für mich ist ?

Das soll gefälligst die Einstellungen übernehmen, die ich ihm vorgebe.

Soll ich mir jetzt ein MicroFiche-Lesegerät aus dem Archiv entleihen ?

----------

## scurrell

Schlupps. 

Wäre ich schlau gewesen, hätte ich doch nochmal nachgefragt: " Was ist denn jetzt die aktuellste Sockeltechnologie ? "

Nun habe ich viel Geld ausgegeben und habe von Sockl 775 auf Sockel 1150 Quadcore geupdated.

WOW, what a power. Der ist ja doppelt so schnell.

Nur, hätte ich nachgefragt. 

Was ist denn grad der neueste Sockel ?

----------

